# VW Diesel Sales See Substantial Increase



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Interesting turn of events at VW as sales drop but diesel sales increase

*Diesels Account for 23% of VW Sales in 2013, Overall Sales Down 7% for the Year
*


> Sales of diesel-powered automobiles accounted for almost a quarter of Volkswagen's 2013 vehicle sales in the United States, although overall sales of the Wolfsburg-based automaker declined.
> 
> On Friday, VW announced U.S. sales figures for 2013, which totaled 407, 704 vehicles, a year-over-year decrease of 6.9%. Volkswagen had sold 438,133 cars in 2012, which was in turn a 35% year-over-year increase. 2013 marks the first time in 40 years that the company had sold over 400,000 cars in two consecutive years....


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Jon, when are we ever going to see the diesel Tiguan here? I know there is no hope for ever getting the Amarok (thanks chicken farmers!) but the Tig at least! Even the Passat Sportwagen TDI would be great. VAG seems to have pretty well taken the diesel lead here and BMW should pay some attention to the success they are having in the North American market.:angel:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

UncleJ said:


> Jon, when are we ever going to see the diesel Tiguan here? I know there is no hope for ever getting the Amarok (thanks chicken farmers!) but the Tig at least! Even the Passat Sportwagen TDI would be great. VAG seems to have pretty well taken the diesel lead here and BMW should pay some attention to the success they are having in the North American market.:angel:


BMW doesn't view VW as a competitor, even on the diesel front, so it takes its cues from MB and Audi, not VW.

That having been said, BMW is definitely bulking up its diesel offerings.

Re the Tiguan, no clue. I've heard nothing on this front.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

UncleJ said:


> Jon, when are we ever going to see the diesel Tiguan here? I know there is no hope for ever getting the Amarok (thanks chicken farmers!) but the Tig at least! Even the Passat Sportwagen TDI would be great. VAG seems to have pretty well taken the diesel lead here and BMW should pay some attention to the success they are having in the North American market.:angel:


The marketing BS we're being given by VWoA is that the Tiguan with the 2.0T would cost far too much with the 4MOTION drivetrain, putting it over $40k.

Since they're directly targeting Toyota/Honda, they're promising us a RAV4-like competitor with an optional diesel.

Same thing with the next-gen Touareg. It will be a three-row Highlander-like SUV with an optional diesel.

They're coming. We just don't know when...


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Jon and A/U! Jon, BMW might not view VW as a competitor but they really should be looking at Audi and Porsche -- both part of VAG. Audi is becoming the "new BMW" around these parts -- high resale, very little discounting and ubiquitous street presence. Porsche is upmarket from BMW of course. It will be interesting to see what sort of three-rower they come up with to replace the T-egg. I suspect similar to the new Q7 but who knows.:eeps:


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

I had a 2010 VW Golf TDI and loved it. Still miss it after giving it to my son after I accidentally grenaded the engine in his Saab! If VW had put the 3.0 V6 TDI from the Toureg in the Passat, I'd be driving one today. Just felt the 2.0 TDI in the Passat was a little too weak for the weight - especially after driving a 335d.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

A Tiguan diesel would be awesome. When I told the VW dealer I was buying a 328d instead of a VW sportwagen I also told him if he had a tiguan TDI we wouldn't be having this conversation, we'd be signing papers. Our next car will be a small SUV or crossover in diesel form. Question is who gets here first. An X1 would be awesome. Tiguan is supposed to arrive in TDI in 2015 I had read. Mazda CX-5 may make it if the Mazda 6 diesel pans out. GLK is available from MB, but the MPG numbers aren't all that impressive (24/33).


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

glangford said:


> A Tiguan diesel would be awesome. * When I told the VW dealer I was buying a 328d instead of a VW sportwagen I also told him if he had a tiguan TDI we wouldn't be having this conversation*, we'd be signing papers. Our next car will be a small SUV or crossover in diesel form. Question is who gets here first. An X1 would be awesome. Tiguan is supposed to arrive in TDI in 2015 I had read. Mazda CX-5 may make it if the Mazda 6 diesel pans out. GLK is available from MB, but the MPG numbers aren't all that impressive (24/33).


Lol. If the Jetta Sportwagen came in 4Motion, I probably wouldn't have bought my X5.

I secretly long for an A6 Avant TDI or F11 wagon, but BMW/Audi don't seem to care on that front


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

I wonder what the real world mileage figures are for the GLK? The EPA numbers for diesel are not too accurate -- as proven by the startling difference between the VW Jetta TDI "official" numbers and the anecdotal reports from real world drivers. With those numbers the GLK is not much better than the X3 turbo 4 gasser.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

UncleJ said:


> I wonder what the real world mileage figures are for the GLK? The EPA numbers for diesel are not too accurate -- as proven by the startling difference between the VW Jetta TDI "official" numbers and the anecdotal reports from real world drivers. With those numbers the GLK is not much better than the X3 turbo 4 gasser.


http://www.fuelly.com/car/mercedes-benz/glk250 bluetec

My brother's GLK250 had a number of 30.1 mixed.

I just remembered I owe you guys some impressions on the car since I promised it months ago.

-Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

AutoUnion said:


> Lol. If the Jetta Sportwagen came in 4Motion, I probably wouldn't have bought my X5.
> 
> I secretly long for an A6 Avant TDI or F11 wagon, but BMW/Audi don't seem to care on that front


Ditto. I would like a 3.0 liter TDI wagon. I think the Audi is the best looking, but I drove the Audis, including the S4, for only a few short test drives before I bought the 335d. If the Jetta Sportwagen would have come in AWD TDI I may have bought that for my wife instead of the Forester we ended up with (and are happy with except for the mileage, which is lousy).


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

UncleJ said:


> I wonder what the real world mileage figures are for the GLK? The EPA numbers for diesel are not too accurate -- as proven by the startling difference between the VW Jetta TDI "official" numbers and the anecdotal reports from real world drivers. With those numbers the GLK is not much better than the X3 turbo 4 gasser.


What sets the GLK apart is the HP and torque for a 2.0 TDI engine. Its 200 hp and about 330 something in torque with a 3500 lb towing capacity. A VW 2.0 TDI can't do that.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

*2.0 tdi*



glangford said:


> What sets the GLK apart is the HP and torque for a 2.0 TDI engine. Its 200 hp and about 330 something in torque with a 3500 lb towing capacity. A VW 2.0 TDI can't do that.


Is it the turbo size that makes such a diiference in output or some other engineering?:dunno:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

robster10 said:


> Is it the turbo size that makes such a diiference in output or some other engineering?:dunno:


It's a twin-turbo 2.1L


----------



## ShawnB (Jun 15, 2006)

I leased a 2014 Jetta TDI Sunroof/Nav during the December incentive event. What a great little car. Got over 40mpg on a recent trip up to New Hampshire.

I hate the infotainment system though. I think the graphics were better on my 2004 Expedition and no real-time-traffic? Every time I get back into the 335d I am glad to have iDrive.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Interesting. The break even on these VW diesels is getting pushed way out into the future. I wonder how long they can continue the sales pace.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Interesting. The break even on these VW diesels is getting pushed way out into the future. I wonder how long they can continue the sales pace.


Depends on how you compute breakeven. Like BMW, the VW diesels are fully outfitted and when comparted to similarly equipped gas versions, the premium is not that bad, but it is a worse premium than the 328d. At 3.20 a gallon for regular now and about 3.60 for premium the payback takes longer for VWs that can use regular. For BMWs that require premium, that payback is nothing.

For some, myself included, it's not about just a breakeven calculation. It's the performance, engine life, and in some regard, just making a 'green' statement. There is also some consideration to future proofing. That payback will seem like nothing if some crisis occurs and gas is now 5 bucks a gallon.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Interesting. The break even on these VW diesels is getting pushed way out into the future. I wonder how long they can continue the sales pace.


The trade-in values makes up a huge chunk of the cost-difference.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

All good stuff! The smaller VW oilers still don't have to use the urea system -- which is a plus for maintenance IMHO -- but the Passat 2.0 now does use it.There was also some noise about the chicken tax going away -- and if it does the Amarok will finally get here.:thumbup:


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

UncleJ said:


> All good stuff! The smaller VW oilers still don't have to use the urea system -- which is a plus for maintenance IMHO -- but the Passat 2.0 now does use it.There was also some noise about the chicken tax going away -- and if it does the Amarok will finally get here.:thumbup:


I think all VWs will be migrating to the urea system. I think 2015 golf is next.


----------

